
15 Quick Changes That Add Hours of Battery Life to Your Mac - ltiger
https://medium.com/@coolant/15-quick-changes-that-add-hours-of-battery-life-to-your-mac-9089c325c1f7
======
tonyjstark
Not really new things, I think I get a longer battery life when I avoid
scrolling with the trackpad (you can see a higher cpu usage in the activity
monitor when scrolling) but to be honest I never really measured it
scientifically.

